# Umm....



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

This is something new to me here....
I have mentioned before that I have 2 d'Uccle chicks that I bought a month ago, they are 4 weeks old and have been chest bumping/play fighting since a week old. One turned out to be a roo for sure but I'm still wondering about the other. Her comb is smaller than her roommate and still yellow and it gets noticeably bigger every day but, here's the kicker...in the last few days when they are chest bumping, the one I thought was a pullet will raise her hackles and then the other day she attempted a crow. I can get a pic of her comb next time they settle down for a nap if you think you need it but omg please tell me this is okay for a pullet to do. I don't think I can handle 2 roos crowing. I have talked before on another thread about not having to rehome after talking to a cop and his city council wife but I don't know if I can listen to 2 roosters all the time. That will be a lot of crowing.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Here are the pics, she is sure camera shy, it was really hard to get any good ones of her comb


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Roosters crow from sun up to sun down but it isn't constant crowing.They might crow back and forth a couple of times but that's it.Some breeds might be worse than others.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

chickenqueen said:


> Roosters crow from sun up to sun down but it isn't constant crowing.They might crow back and forth a couple of times but that's it.Some breeds might be worse than others.


Yeah I've had a couple of "accidental" roosters in the past and have rehomed them, trying to follow the law (which, of course, I just learned this past week wasn't necessary lol) So I have had a little bit of (tiny) experience. I had an Old English bantam roo a couple of years ago, I miss him terribly but he crowed all day long, it was starting to get annoying especially considering that at the time, I thought I was going to get in trouble for having a rooster. 4 yrs ago I had a RiR roo and he hardly ever crowed so it remains to be seen how much this one will crow.

So does that Mille look like a roo in the making? She is 4 weeks now and her roommate (the porcelain) had a red, large comb at 3 weeks. They are the same hatch date.

Edit to ask: Also, what do you make of the hackles issue I mentioned in the original post?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I have two porcelain d'uccle when they where chicks I think both had rooster like behavior ones a hen and ones a roo, um it does appear to be a hen can you get a pic of the other one plz


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am not allowed to have roos but have 7. They start out crowing a lot and with age gradually slow down and shorten the length. Sometimes I have put them in the coop to muffle some noise. 

I had 2 brothers once that crowed loud and continuously all day all night. I had to get rid of them because I didn't want to ruin it for the others.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Steinwand said:


> I have two porcelain d'uccle when they where chicks I think both had rooster like behavior ones a hen and ones a roo, um it does appear to be a hen can you get a pic of the other one plz


Sure thing, here ya go

























They aren't the greatest pictures but it's hard when they won't stand still! hahaha


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> I am not allowed to have roos but have 7. They start out crowing a lot and with age gradually slow down and shorten the length. Sometimes I have put them in the coop to muffle some noise.
> 
> I had 2 brothers once that crowed loud and continuously all day all night. I had to get rid of them because I didn't want to ruin it for the others.


I didn't know that about slowing down with age. I will see if they end up having a pattern to their crowing and maybe just keep them in the house during the worst of it. I have a domestic dove and she is pretty obnoxious, you can hear her outside but it's muffled to the point that you really can't tell where it's coming from. No one has ever mentioned her and I've had her for 17 yrs. (yes she is getting up there in age)


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The white is a roo , looks like pullet on the other.Hens and pullets will chest bump when fighting.The roo is probably driving the other chicken crazy.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Nm156 said:


> The white is a roo , looks like pullet on the other.Hens and pullets will chest bump when fighting.The roo is probably driving the other chicken crazy.


yeah, I knew the white was a roo, he's had that red comb since he was about 2 1/2 weeks old, it came in overnight and was OBVIOUS lol it just popped all of a sudden. I am really hoping the Mille is a pullet, I know chest bumping is normal and they do it all the time, my main question is what's with the hackles raising when they are chest bumping, I've seen cockerels raise their hackles but I have never seen a pullet do it. Hackles up means she's mad at him?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Even with 7 roos, it's usually 2, maybeeeeee 3 that crow and their opera has gotten shorter with age. I think my silkie hen egg cry is louder and can be often daily.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The gold one looks female with the rounded hackle feathers and I can't tell with the white one.


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

A little young to be attempting to crow......


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Jetblack2004 said:


> A little young to be attempting to crow......


yeah but it's quite unmistakable, that gravelly "weeeeeeeeeeee" with the stretched out neck and standing up tall. Of course, the roo's comb turned red and sprouted up over night at 2 1/2 weeks old so who knows, maybe they are developing faster than normal.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ive had cockerals crow at 2 weeks old


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Maryellen said:


> Ive had cockerals crow at 2 weeks old


I'm glad to know I'm not crazy lol that it is possible for them to crow this early!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG! I had one start at barely 6 weeks and was in denial for many weeks. But Fritz is a keeper.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My youngest rooster crowed at 7 wks,I was shocked.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

The porcelain is a Rooster!! The other I believe is a hen


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Steinwand said:


> The porcelain is a Rooster!! The other I believe is a hen


Yep  I mentioned that earlier in the thread, I only posted pics of the roo at NM's request to compare combs to the hen.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

chickenqueen said:


> My youngest rooster crowed at 7 wks,I was shocked.


This little porcelain roo has not crowed yet but the Mille crows every morning...She behaves like a roo and the roo behaves like a hen, someone is confused! (besides me!)
She has been crowing for about a week now and currently they are 5 weeks old as of tomorrow (5/14/18)
The mille (pullet - Genevieve) feathered first, has a smaller, yellow comb (smaller than the porcelain cockerel - Opal), indications of pullet - yes?
She also: crows, raises her hackles when they are chest bumping, insists on sleeping on the roost while making the cockerel sleep on the floor, is far more brave and pushy, indications of a cockerel - yes?
(there is room on the roost for both of them to fit comfortably but she makes him sleep on the floor anyway hahahaha...my kind of girl!  )


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh you did lol nvm I didn't feel like reading all the posts so now you have confirmation lol


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Steinwand said:


> Oh you did lol nvm I didn't feel like reading all the posts so now you have confirmation lol


lol np  yep, I do! Ty


----------

